# onboard soundcard not working.



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, i recently had a soundblaster sound card in my computer which died so i had to take it out, now my onboard sound card isn't working. I've tried the plugs, it's not muted, headphones don't work. If anyone can help me i would greatly appreciate it. I miss music =(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is enabled in the bios
install the drivers from your m/board setup disk


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

dumb question but how do i check in the bios?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

press the delete key when you see the post screens
in the bios
on the advanced tab look for onboard devices


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

ok i'm pretty sure all that is on. When i play music i can hear it, just barely, all the sounds are up and everything i'm not stupid, unless there's something stupid i don't know about.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and from the dropdown
show hidden devices
then check if there is any yellow alongside of anything


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

no yellow next to anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

which onboard sound chip is in there


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

how do i find that out? sorry for being so tricky haha


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this lists it as
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

is it listed as something special in there cause i don't see onboard sound chip...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what m/b do you have


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

Msi Pm8m-v (ms-7104)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=104


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

nothing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall the via chipset drivers


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

still nothing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what do you see under onboard devices in the bios


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

says AC97 [auto} hopefully i'm looking in the right place


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes
click on it and see what options it offers besides auto


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

auto or disabled


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would install another actual s/card


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't have another sound card haha, how much will one set me back?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

$20 and up
http://www.myshopping.com.au/PT--73_Sound_Cards


----------



## blaster0404 (Sep 5, 2008)

ok, thanks alot for your help, sorry to waste your time


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not a waste of time sorry could not find the solution


----------

